# Стоимость б/у "Ясной поляны"



## tagc (30 Авг 2014)

Интересует порядок цен готово-выборной б/у "Ясной поляны": 
1. Состояние -- сел и играй без проблем.
2. Состояние -- неси к мастеру. Залипание клавиш правой и левой руки; настройка нескольких голосов правой (разлив нескольких "нот") и левой рук (пару басов и аккордов звучат не полностью, какие-то голоса не работают). Затасканный внешний вид, но без видимых трещин/ударов корпуса. 
3. В более худшем состоянии, чем пункт два + кнопки правой клавиатуры "гуляют" по высоте и ширине, есть удары/сколы/трещины (корпус, гриф)
4. Примерные расценки мастеров за работы: настройка; мелкий, средний и капитальный ремонт данных инструментов.


----------



## askurpela (30 Авг 2014)

Очень грубо, нужно смотреть каждый инструмент:
1. 1500-2000
2. 1300-1500
3. от 1000


----------



## диапазон64 (30 Авг 2014)

1) 2500-3000
2) 1500-2000
3) 500-1000


----------



## Dctbybxtuj (31 Авг 2014)

Продал недавно свою Ясную поляну за 750 долларов, хотя она во второй категории находится. Лично я не понимаю, почему в России и Украине такие цены на данный инструмент. 8 лет назал я купил её за 500 долларов, и не вижу смысла продавать её втридорога


----------



## tagc (31 Авг 2014)

Dctbybxtuj (31.08.2014, 16:23) писал:


> Лично я не понимаю, почему в России и Украине такие цены на данный инструмент. 8 лет назал я купил её за 500 долларов, и не вижу смысла продавать её втридорога


Ну за 8 лет надо высчитать разницу в покупательской способности доллара и отнять какой-то процент на износ. 
Но думаю, что есть еще причина -- "Перекуп". Из-за них цены от просто владельцев тоже очень сильно подымаются. Да и не важно в какой сфере: квартиры, автомобиль или муз. инструменты.


----------



## Евгений Савенков (7 Окт 2014)

Я бы купил "Ясную Поляну" по цене до 40 тыс. руб. В Москве.
Если состояние не требует немедленного ремонта. 

Если такие варианты есть, пишите в личку.

Спасибо.


----------



## diorel (10 Окт 2014)

Есть Ясная Поляна,за 40 тысяч наверное отдам.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## Евгений Савенков (10 Окт 2014)

diorel (10.10.2014, 10:49) писал:


> Есть Ясная Поляна,за 40 тысяч наверное отдам.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


Денис, спасибо. Я уже купил себе баян.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Какова цена б/у Ясной Поляны сейчас, сентябрь 2016?


----------



## vvz (26 Сен 2016)

На Авито все ответы есть. 
Но такое ощущение, что цены на ЯП все-таки ползут вниз. Похоже, спрос падает...


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Понял.
На Авито ведь дешевле, чем в магазинах и мастерских? 
Посмотрел.. 50-70 тр. Дороговато для меня.


----------

